# Goes Right When Told to Go Left



## jleebrant (Dec 7, 2008)

7-1/2 Western Pro Ultra Mount 2001 vintage with hand pendant controller . Start truck at 10 degrees turn on plow and it does everything I ask it. After plowing for 15 to 20 minutes and plow won't go left. Push left button and plow starts to go left - bangs hard and goes back right or locks. Can usually get it to go left with a series of very short hits on the button. If you keep the button pressed you get the bang and the reversal. Sometimes if I put the plow down and start plowing then hit the left button it will go left. Problem gets worse the longer I plow until finally the up function is affected and then the right function.
What's causing it to start going left and then slam hard like it is hitting a physical stop?

I have put in a new battery. Thoroughly cleaned and dried the two plug connections. Taken apart and cleaned all connections from battery to relay and motor. Cleaned and tightened all spade lug connections on coils.

There was some water in the system last year and cleaned the screen and changed the fluid. Could water be causing these problems?


----------



## jleebrant (Dec 7, 2008)

Forgot to add in original post that I also took apart the pendant and cleaned the contacts.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

pendant???


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

A short in the control wires or a bad pendant (I assume that is the hand controller?)


----------



## jleebrant (Dec 7, 2008)

Plowmeister,
Thanks for the response. Yes this is a hand held pendant. Cleaned the contacts but maybe I should just bite the bullet and buy a new hand held. The fact that it gets worse the longer I run it may point to electronic component issues.

In the mean time I will trace the control cabling and look for shorts.

Three years ago I was a virgin. Had never sat behind a plow and then we bought some acreage to work with rescue horses and kids. The house is a little over a quarter mile off the road and the pole barn and pasture are another 200 yards behind the house. My nephew who sells used cars called me with a too good to turn down deal on a low mileage 2002 250 Super Duty V-10 with the plow. I thought buying the truck would insure it never snowed again but to the contrary it hasn't't quit snowing since. I would hate to think of life here without the plow truck. It also allows me to help out some the older neighbors. Well that's probably more than you wanted to know but thanks again for the reply. Will keep you posted.


----------



## jleebrant (Dec 7, 2008)

theplowmeister;952813 said:


> A short in the control wires or a bad pendant (I assume that is the hand controller?)


Had hand controller tested at dealer today. Left button was definately intermittent and up was having issues too. Bought new circuit board and key pad. Also traced wiring harness and found it was pinched tight against metal edge of hole where they bought it through radiator frame at air cleaner nozzle. Going to open up cable cover to check individual wires and then reroute it before hooking up new hand controller. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing. My Western Plow started doing the exact same thing to me this morning. Sat there on my Blackberry did a google search and found this post. Took apart my controller and mine actually has a scorch mark on the circuit board. Replacement board ordered.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

justgeorge;1192565 said:


> Amazing. My Western Plow started doing the exact same thing to me this morning. Sat there on my Blackberry did a google search and found this post. Took apart my controller and mine actually has a scorch mark on the circuit board. Replacement board ordered.


Just makes you wonder how we even survived before the internet, doesnt it?


----------

